# After how many wears do you...



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Two or three with the same criteria as you. I keep riding clothes in my truck and change from my other job (business casual) in either my tack room or the outhouse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There is no set number of times for me. I wash 'em if they are smelly or dirty or both. I will admit to pulling dirty pants out of the hamper and wearing them when I am behind on the laundry.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Generally after every ride. At the moment due to the liberal application of mud (after the ride I often clean up mud splatters from my face and shoulders too). And in warmer months I sweat...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

It depends on the weather and how dirty they get. In the summer I might declare them dirty after a couple of rides. In the winter, they might go a week or two, especially if I'm not riding that much or that far. So pretty much whenever I consider them dirty.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Eh. Maybe once a week? Or when they get dirty. Whichever happens first.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

3-5 times before I wash them, depending. I have some that are a nice, cool, hemp-cotton blend, but my washing machine tends to destroy them. So I can wash them like 5-6 times before they start getting holes. Then I have to patch up the holes and start again. So I wear them until I can't stand the smell any more (maybe 5-8 times) and then wash them as gently as possible.

My other riding pants I'd say more like 3-5 times.

I've even started going to the grocery store after riding, wearing those nasty pants.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

When is used to wear riding pants with an inset seat made of pigskin leather, I very rarely washed them. But now I use a synthetic pant, with a latex like inset. I wash them after maybe 10 rides? I am pretty much a slob when it comes to laundry and house work.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

About every other ride, sometimes even after just one ride. I guess I'm the exception! 

My barn coats, on the other hand, will go at least a whole season before being washed.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Acadianartist said:


> My barn coats, on the other hand, will go at least a whole season before being washed.


Oh... we're supposed to wash those..?
:smile:


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Maybe once or twice a month? Depends how often I need extra clothes to fill a load of laundry. As long as they aren't exceptionally dirty I'll wear them again. My breeches aren't that nice, they have a lot of holes in them and stains and stuff. They're just going out to get dirty again anyway.


If I was taking lessons, I'd have a pair or two that'd I'd keep in nicer order, but at the moment there's no need.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My child - every single ride. Same with his jeans. Can't convince him he can wear either a time or two or even three depending on what he was doing and how dirty he got. 



Me - every third or fourth ride. Same with jeans. Again if I get filthy or ride bareback with nothing between me and the horse but that then wash I will.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

In the summer definitely every ride, but this time of year after a few rides.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I washed my jodhpers and riding jeans every two or three rides, unless they got really dirty with mud or covered in horse hair. 

Two of my riding jackets are wax. One of them had a sponge down last summer for the first time in three years. I've others, which get flung in the wash if they get dirty, which isn't that often.

I've another waterproof, padded jacket that's extremely old and rarely washed. It was kept on a hook in the barn for years. I used it as something I (and others) could grab in bad weather. As I haven't been riding, i decided to bring it home to wash. I think even horses would've turned-up their noses in disgust and am surprised it didn't fall apart in the wash. It's not improved so there's only one place it's going and that's the rubbish bin LOL!


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

I wear jeans to ride, and they're my regular every day jeans which I wear for about a week, minus work shifts or the gym. Since I ride on a Friday, I throw them in the laundry after that, and begin a new cycle. (work pants are worn once before washing, because I sleep in them, and somehow find that more gross than re-wearing jeans with horse snot on them).


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> Generally after every ride. At the moment due to the liberal application of mud (after the ride I often clean up mud splatters from my face and shoulders too). And in warmer months I sweat...


I'm with you @SwissMiss have to wash after every ride, but we live in the sticky, muddy south! 

I always come home with stuff on me. Embarrassing if I stop at a store afterwards, but I try to pick off all hay before stepping thru the doors :smile:


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I ride in jeans, and have to wash them every time. I always leave the barn filthy.... I don’t know how some of you can stay clean [emoji23] I feel like all the dirt and mud I groom off my horse somehow magically transfers to me lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Being mostly blind helps. It is the smell that gets me. If they smell they go in the wash no matter how few times worn.


This thread makes me wonder if washers are like the saying on horses. They only have so many jumps. Do washers now only have so many washes???????


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

After every ride in the summer, but after every 2 rides these days in the winter. I can't let them go any longer than that because I bring my riding clothes to work to change into at the end of the day and if they have too much "horse smell" I don't think my colleagues would appreciate it.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

UK winters mostly I washed every day because it always seemed to be raining! 

As for coats, I haven't bought any since I retired, my two favourites, which must be at least 12 years old have lost their waterproofing so just yesterday I first gave them a pre wash onto a hot wash then washed again with the pre proofing liquid I bought then the proofing so they have had more washes in one day then hey have had over the last five years!


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

I only wash them because of peer pressure lol. I would go even longer without washing them if possible. Don't know why I am like that since I am very tidy in my work clothes that I change every two or three days and sometimes every day. I am overly hgienic until it comes to animals. I happily rub a horse and touch my face and hair after that.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Depends, did I fall off into a mud pit or sweat profusely in the saddle? :lol:


I usually go about 3-4 uses on average. Although, I have been known to go a little longer if its just little ol' me out in the pasture mucking about with the horses (they don't usually judge my appearance).


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Sometimes I can get away with wearing them twice, but I mostly wash them after one wear, because they get muddy & smelly. Especially from all the darn rain we've had lately.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My breeches are washed after every use...
Being beige in color nothing is hidden and dirty is dirty.
My jeans, after every ride. They are just to filthy and gross after.
No matter a 10 minute of 2 hour ride, my clothes scream at me, "Wash Me!"

My coat, well now living in the sunny warm state I do, a coat is seldom needed. :smile:
When it is, a quick flight to the barn to do chores and back inside cause its cold outside, the less filth on me the better.
When I look at my coat and go yuck, I'm embarrassed to be seen/wearing that....time for the washer and a HD wash gets done and should of been done a while ago
Then we start again...:wink:

In summer, being my horses are home...
Changing clothes at least once a day is a given.
Barn chores and mucking stalls, handling square bales or round rolls always amazes me how much dirt, dust and filth I collect on me...
Summertime showering after chores is a must. Do not get near me cause perspiration, being soaked smells!!:frown_color:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Well. If I'm on a day ride, I come home, throw my jeans in the washer and shower up and don my fuzzy pajamas (in the winter) or athletic shorts and a t-shirt in the summer. 

IF I'M CAMPING... be it four days, five, or two - all bets are off. I will wear the same pair two days in a row before switching to a clean pair. That way I'm not hauling a big pile of jeans with me since space is limited in the living portion of my trailer, and that way I don't have a huge pile of dirty clothes cluttering up what little floor space I have.

Also, we all smell like camp fire smoke, horse, and hay and poop and goggie when we're at camp, there's just no way around it. Why burn through multiple pairs of jeans if you're just going to sit around the fire, rake poo out the pens or from around the hi lines, clean your tack if you're really bored, and ride out two, maybe three times, in a day, and don't have access to hot water for a shower in the winter, and you're not getting drenched in sweat anyway?

That said - there's nothing quite like taking an air temp shower in the back of my horse trailer during the heat of summer, and crawling into bed under the AC smelling like stolen hotel shampoo and bath gel... especially the lavender mint varieties... and starting the next day out in a fresh pair of jeans. LOL

Socks and drawers are always fresh every day, in case anyone wonders.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

When at home I never wear same pair of jeans twice to ride in, winter or summer. It goes in the washing machine to be washed.

My barn coat is washed weekly during the winter. It gets gross dirty even though it's winter time. 

I never wear anything twice winter or summer. I shower daily winter or summer. In summer when hot humid I shower twice in the morning then again before I go to bed. My kids are clean also, shower daily never wear same pair of clothes twice.

I do 2 to 3 loads of wash on a daily basis. I like being clean and wearing clean clothes. One thing if camping yeah then I'll wear a pair of jeans twice. Once home all clothes go in washer and I get in the shower.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

rambo99 said:


> When at home I never wear same pair of jeans twice to ride in, winter or summer. It goes in the washing machine to be washed.
> 
> My barn coat is washed weekly during the winter. It gets gross dirty even though it's winter time.
> 
> ...



You'd never survive horse camp with us. LOL *runs away*


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> You'd never survive horse camp with us. LOL *runs away*


I said it's one thing if camping that's fine. I hardly ever go camping to horse back ride. If I go at Max 4 days with a friend when she has time. Her time is limited to 4 day she's busy.

Don't need to go camping to ride. Got miles and miles of trails a 1/4 mile ride from driveway. I can ride for 8 hours never ride same trail twice.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Jolien said:


> . I am overly hgienic until it comes to animals. I happily rub a horse and touch my face and hair after that.


I kiss my horse frequently even though I know she's been laying in the mud and manure and think nothing of eating on a trail ride even though I haven't washed my hands since I groomed and picked feet. :hide:



rambo99 said:


> I do 2 to 3 loads of wash on a daily basis. I like being clean and wearing clean clothes. One thing if camping yeah then I'll wear a pair of jeans twice. Once home all clothes go in washer and I get in the shower.


I love clean clothes too......but that is way too much laundry for me! I also admit to not showing as often as I probably should, especially in cold weather. Summer I am much more likely to hop in the shower after a ride. Winter.....if I'm not sweaty, well, I usually skip it!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Riding clothes, every single ride. Between grooming, riding, grooming, cleaning tack, grooming areas, trailers and so on, I can't wear the same pair of jeans twice. My dressage pants, also every time because they're used only for show and I don't ever want to know what my closet would smell like if I didn't wash them before putting them up. 

A friend and I went to lunch one day. Darling little deli type cafe with maybe 20-30 tables. We hit the lunch hour rush and after we were seated noticed that the restaurant cleared out pretty quickly. Discovered we had BOTH forgotten to take off the barn boots and put on good shoes. OOOOPS! After clearing a restaurant with just the smell of boots, I don't want to do that with my clothes too.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

rambo99 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to go camping to ride. Got miles and miles of trails a 1/4 mile ride from driveway. I can ride for 8 hours never ride same trail twice.




So jealous of all you that live so close to the wild! I feel lucky to have the 5 or so miles of trails that I have on property to ride at my pleasure without hauling. But, part of me is itching to buy a trailer and go find more places to explore. 

My only reservation is that I ride alone, and have only one horse. I don’t know how I feel about hauling alone to ride, I wish I had some other horsey friends. My cousin has horses but she works 24/7 and rarely rides. I don’t really know anyone else to ride with lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Once and into the wash they go. I can't walk out the door without getting dirty let alone get the horse cleaned up, tacked up and ridden. Even when we're camping, although I'll put on clean pair of jeans after the shower I've taken when the riding and most of the camp chores are done for the day and then put those jeans on again the next morning.


----------



## BzooZu (Jan 12, 2014)

I ride only once or max twice a week in black breeches. And after every ride they are left out on a balcony so if they are not muddy or snotty by next ride they dont smell at all and thus...no need to wash them that often. I would say they get clean around every 4-6 ride I think.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

All I can say is, not as often as the rest of you. But then I don't wear them anywhere but riding. I put them on when I'm ready to ride and take them off as soon as I come into the house. When I can see the dirt I wash them, but I wear olive-drab for a reason .... 

As for barn coats, I was just musing upon when I last washed mine. Some time in the last twelve months, I'm pretty sure.

No one has ever awarded me a prize for personal hygiene.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I do like BzooZu between wears and that can make a difference. I also spray with ByeBye Odor or Nature's Miracle (cat version) and set out on the back stair rail. I use it on boots and shoes as well as a light spray on what I am wearing if I know I am not going straight home as an in the event. Just because I don't want to take the chance on offending anyone but if I am doing nasty, dirty work (completely stripping stalls type work) then I will wash right after wear.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Usually 3 or 4 barn visits before my jeans get thrown in the laundry. My boyfriend looks at me like I'm crazy when he throws my brown-with-dirt jeans in the laundry and I yell "No! I've only worn those twice, and I need them for tomorrow!"


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> Oh... we're supposed to wash those..?
> :smile:


I'm on the same page as you! You know the huge cloud of dirt you get when you pat a dirty horse's rump? My barn jackets do the same thing when you hit them...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

ChasingDreams said:


> So jealous of all you that live so close to the wild! I feel lucky to have the 5 or so miles of trails that I have on property to ride at my pleasure without hauling. But, part of me is itching to buy a trailer and go find more places to explore.
> 
> My only reservation is that I ride alone, and have only one horse. I don’t know how I feel about hauling alone to ride, I wish I had some other horsey friends. My cousin has horses but she works 24/7 and rarely rides. I don’t really know anyone else to ride with lol
> 
> ...


Right now until snow melts way down no going off property. We tryed that yesterday snow Banks are 4- 1/2 feet tall. Side of highway is solid ice. Snow bank to get on dirt road is over 5 feet high. 

So hubby will plow a path that goes behind our house an by hay barn. Then we can make a big loop for riding driveway. Might plow another loop through pasture also. That's our riding for now.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I do laundry on Sundays. I have a couple pair of pants that are solely for horse-stuff. Whether I wear them once or five times, they get washed on Sunday. If I get really nasty during the week, I'll pull out the 2 nd pair.

Shirts tend to get tossed into the laundry after only one wear. It may be a figment of my imagination, but shirts always seem to get dirty faster. Coats only get washed it they need it. Perception is key! 😁


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

rambo99 said:


> When at home I never wear same pair of jeans twice to ride in, winter or summer. It goes in the washing machine to be washed.
> 
> My barn coat is washed weekly during the winter. It gets gross dirty even though it's winter time.
> 
> ...



You live in a humid hot climate?? I wear my regular clothes for 3 days. But it's mostly cold or rainy here in winter and autumn. In summer I change them every day or even twice a day when needed because it can get to 30 degrees celsius and I have to work with people so I try to not smell...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Camping clothes are a special case. I like a shower nightly when camping. If there aren't any facilities where we are, then a bucket and sponge will do! I can't sleep all sweaty and dirty, and most of the year is quite hot here! 

Typical camp trip I will put on in am whatever I will be riding in. That pretty much stays on all day, unless it is 90-100F then I will be peeling off those breeches as soon as possible! 

End of day once sun goes down I will shower/wash up and then change into "jammies" which can be anything from shorts and t-shirt to sweatpants & sweatshirt. All depends on the weather. 

We sit around campfire until time to sleep. 

Wake and repeat. Never wear the same pair of riding pants camping. To sweaty and really can put several pairs in a bag easily or hang in horse trailer.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

haha, looks like most of us are quite dirty.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> A friend and I went to lunch one day. Darling little deli type cafe with maybe 20-30 tables. We hit the lunch hour rush and after we were seated noticed that the restaurant cleared out pretty quickly. Discovered we had BOTH forgotten to take off the barn boots and put on good shoes. OOOOPS! After clearing a restaurant with just the smell of boots, I don't want to do that with my clothes too.



Boots/shoes are the worst! I have a dedicated pair of "chore shoes" and they are for going to the chicken coop and horse area. Once or twice I forgot to switch them out and went to town in them and I really notice them in the car.......so I know other people must as well. Because I am pretty desensitized to the smell of barnyard. But in an enclosed area........ack!


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, see, I have discovered (from backpack traveling), if you put them worn back into your closet (or backpack)., they are semi-clean enough next time you pull them out to put them on.
As long as they don't smell


----------



## EventingOTTB (Dec 24, 2019)

*Every 4 rides*

I have 4 pairs of riding pants (2 are black, 2 are tan) I prefer the black color better so I end up using my black ones 3 times a week, and then my other black pair 4 times a week sense I go riding 7 days a week. I think unless they smell SUPER bad, or have poo/mud/blood then it should be fine. and at the end of the day when your at the barn everyone smells like a horse so a little smelly is fine for me! Hope this helped!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I wash my riding pants on an as-needed basis - whenever they get unacceptably dirty or smelly. For the latter I use the nose test after each wear - and eeeeewwwww, in the crotch area, like with all outer pants, since that's where most of the cumulative sweat is going to be concentrated (due to the funnelling action of our buttock cracks etc), plus you might be enjoying the benefits of a high-fibre diet etc and so it's generally a good idea to take a sniff and see if there's an aroma developing that you may not find acceptable to inflict on others :Angel:. Also it avoids situations like, "Ick, something really smells. OMG, it's _me_!!!"

mg:


----------



## gottaquarter (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread is very “educational” to me, I never thought that anyone would wear pants they rode in more than one time before washing; I wear good old jeans when I ride, and in the hot summer I wear more of a Lycra cooling pant because it gets so darn hot in the south. That being said, even without the dirt and mud that collect on the hems when my pants aren’t tucked into boots, I am generally covered with horse dirt, hair, slobber, stains, pieces of hay( inside boots next to jeans) not to mention I usually just “smell like a barn” when I’ve been cleaning stalls or tidying up any traces of grooming. When mud’s a real problem I have to shed my duds before coming inside the house because half an acre seems to be attached to my lower legs. That’s not often, I don’t usually find myself in that kind of situation because I have tall muck boots on for those days. But anytime I go to the barn, even if I don’t end up riding, my pants are ready for the heavy duty cycle because they are just...... yuck!!


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

I think it depends on the climate you live in.... Where I live it gets really cold in the winter (below 0) and really hot in summer (30 degrees celsius or more) so I wash the pants less in winter and sometimes more in summer, but generally I don't mind about sweat in my pants, I do mind about smelly sweaty tops. I know, I am weird like that. I shower every day and I am a very clean person but at the same time I don't mind getting animal poo, saliva or pee on me and my hands when working with animals. Worst thing that ever happened to me was when I was cleaning a giant bird cage with a hose and I had my mouth open and some bird poo catapulted inside my mouth  I got salmonella from that one, lol. I have now learned to close my mouth and luckily the chanches of a horse turd ending up in my mouth are less high. I also think that predator poo is much worse then poo of a prey animal. I don't know why but as I kid I used to make pies with cow poo. Ahem.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't mind the smell of animals, the only kind of smell that I dislike is dog smell on me or in my house so if I have a dog he doesn't get to sleep on the couch or in the bed. I just realised I probably smell like horse more than I am aware of, this can explain the complaining of some of my dates, haha.  I also don't shower after riding in the winter. I do when I ride in summer. Oh my god all this info makes me look like a gross person, haha.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

To be truthful here, I have like 7 pairs of breeches I rotate (i'm so tempted to get more) but I only ride once a week currently. So I lose count! If it's not extremely dirty or dusty, they might not get thrown in for the wash until...5 rides? And that means 5 rides per breech if that lol. I don't mind horse smell, but honestly once a week for 40 minutes, you're not really going to stink unless it's hot out.


----------

